# World's Best...Seriously



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Litter is something I have to take pretty seriously around here. Rochelle is picky, picky, picky, and she refuses to use most kinds. We've been using Tidy Cat for months, but I've always hated the smell (kinda chemically, especially the Small Spaces type). Recently, I bought a very small bag of Yesterday's News to try, but I didn't realize it was pelleted (Rochelle doesn't do pellets, lol)...not to mention, it isn't very good at clumping urine and it leaves a sort of musty smell. So I did a mix of the Yesterday's News and the Tidy Cat to use them both up. That left me with no litter and few ideas.

Even though it's expensive, I decided to try a bag of World's Best, because of all the rave reviews I'd been hearing. Well, after a week of using it, I'm a believer too. My favorite part is there is no smell...none. My boyfriend has an oversensitive nose, and even he can't smell anything. And of course the girls seem to love it, even Rochelle. 

I guess it's only the Best for my little princess's!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I lucked on to World's Best when I adopted Zenobi (otb). I live alone and I'm getting old, so I have wondered if my sense of smell was going along with everything else. When the price of WB went up about a year ago, I tried SweatScoop. Odor wasn't bad, but it just didn't clump as well as WB. I went back. When I bought a 17lb bag last week the price was back down.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I like Fresh Results... basically same as World's Best, but with pine scent... and WAY cheaper! I get a 10 lbs bag (which lasts me a month with 2 cats) for about $6.25
But only SOME Wal-Marts carry it, so if the local one quits, I guess I'll have to do World's Best too.

I used to use Pa-Purr ...it claims it's all natural (recycled newspaper), but it smells like old woman/grandma perfume... I can't imagine any additive with that effect would be natural

My issue isn't really with smell, but with dust. I HATE litter dust, partly as it makes me cough and sneeze - and my poor lungs have enough trouble functioning already.


----------



## pauli (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes it is the dust I hate. WB is great and my cats like it too.:smile:


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm also a believer in WB litter.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

More <3 for World's Best!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

We use World's Best at the shelter, and it works great!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I was using Swheat Scoop but all the urine seemed to go to the bottom! I shall try World's Best


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes and the paste smelled to high heaven!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Yup, that's what happened when I tried Sweat Scoop too. Wheat (almost flour) + liquid = dough!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked it at first but that was when I was at home enough to clean it 3 times a day. Then I missed one cleaning and the whole place stunk of ammonia because I had pee paste in the litter box! It really only works if you can get to the pee right away, before it turns into nasty paste. I immediately switched back to clay. I know it isn't "best" but my babies aren't picky, it is cheap and it has better clumping power and odor control. I don't have an apartment big enough for two litter boxes so while I clean it once or twice a day if I miss a cleaning I don't want my apartment to smell. I do want to try World's Best though because I really haven't heard anything bad about it.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

World's Best all the way. With four beasts running amok I need all the odor control I can get.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Yay, for all the World's Best love! It's been over a week now, and I still can't smell the litter boxes. With 3 cats and only 2 boxes (yes, yes, shame on me... ), you'd think there would be _some _smell...but no. I am thoroughly happy with my purchase. :thumb

I was actually going to try Swheat Scoop first, and I'm really glad I didn't, after reading some of these posts. It sounds like it did what Yesterday's News did...except Yesterday's News didn't sit at the bottom of the pan, but right on the top. Eww.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...I'll be the dissenter. I think World's Best stinks...literally. 

I have two huge tote boxes for litter. I use Everclean. Not fond of the dust or the weight of the clay, but the stuff is amazing at preventing odor. I scoop and never change out the whole box. Once the box is scooped the remaining litter has no smell. I just top it off with new litter. The boxes do get washed when they need it, but the litter doesn't get tossed. 

With WB, after 3-4 weeks, even with regular scooping, the whole box had to be changed out. Each box takes about 25 lbs to fill so that was close to $60 a month not counting at least one more 17 lb bag to top off with during the month. So close to $80 a month just on litter...no thanks.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I have to agree with doodlebug, and I've been thinking of changing litters again, which I hate to do because you never know how cats are going to react to new. I have to do a complete change out at least once a month, and I could probably do it more often. It seems like it begins breaking down too much and then there's not only smell, but a lot of dusty tracking and I especially object to that. The smell can be controlled by dipping, but not much to do about tracking. I don't know what I'll switch to though. I don't think I could go back to clay.


----------



## lngrid (Feb 21, 2011)

I love World's Best! I love any litter that won't put silica dust in my Toby's lungs and it's FLUSHABLE!!! I keep the litter box in the bathroom near the toilet and everytime I flush my stuff, I flush Toby's too. It's barely more trouble than having no litter box at all.
:love2


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Doodle and Tigress - Hey the same litter isn't going to work for every single one of us, right? It's actually helpful to hear something negative about World's Best, since all I seem to hear is positive. I totally understand about the price...if I had bigger boxes and more cats, I'd probably not use it either. I'm just happy I no longer have to do a full clean of the boxes every single week...

Rae - I have the Multi-Cat type, but I really haven't had any problems with odor yet. Is the green bag also ok for multiple cat homes...like does it have the strength to hold up to more than cat using it?


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I use Swheat Scoop with four cats and find it works really well. The key is to put a good 3-4 inches down. Clumps great, rarely have to change litter totally. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

I used World's Best but it is sooo expensive... looking for comparable alternatives that are cheaper!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Time Bandit said:


> Doodle and Tigress - Hey the same litter isn't going to work for every single one of us, right? It's actually helpful to hear something negative about World's Best, since all I seem to hear is positive.


Absolutely...everyone has their preferences on litter. I'll tolerate clay dust so I don't have dump the entire box every few weeks. Another person's hot button may be tracking. When someone comes here and asks "what's the best litter?" they usually get 15 different answers. The reality is that there's no 'best' litter. I posted because everyone had nothing but good and I wanted to make sure that there was awareness that it does have it's warts. 

I'll also add that I thought the clumps were too soft...again compared to Everclean. Which, BTW, is in the same price range as WB...but not having to dump it every few weeks makes it much less expensive in the long run.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> I'll also add that I thought the clumps were too soft...again compared to Everclean. Which, BTW, is in the same price range as WB...but not having to dump it every few weeks makes it much less expensive in the long run.


I will agree with you here. It definitely clumps way softer than other litter I've used. I got around it by just switching scoops (I have 3 because of all the different litters I've had to try in the past), but a tighter clumping litter might be worth looking into. I know nothing about Everclean, so I guess some research is in order.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I just bought some litter made of corn cobs from Pet Supermarket. Tiik loves it. I think because it is a soft litter he is attracted to it. Makes a mess, but no bad odor.


----------

